# Fish id



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I have been catching a good many of these little scrappy things. They look like baby crevalle jacks to me, but that is probably not right.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- nailed em! Once they get a little bigger, lots of fun on lite tackle! -kinda like "ladyfish".


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

small Jack carevelle


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been catching them too, along with lots & lots of whiting. I thought they were jacks by the body but wasn't sure. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

I have been catching them with whiting when I have used bait. (I think they are responsible for some bait stealing!). I have caught them on spoons, too. I cannot say that I have caught them before, but I may have thought they were baby pompano when I tossed them back quickly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute little bugger! Baby jack!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I've always called then hard tails or jacks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought those were hard tails. We caught the dog out of those on the tip of Pickens this summer on spoons. Pretty much every cast until our arms were sore.

Side note: Would those be good bait for red snapper or trolling behind a kayak for kings?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Blue Runner= aka Hardtail. They are a member of the jack family and can be found in a variety of sizes from smaller juveniles around structure, to about 4 lb or so in open water. They are frequently caught as small juveniles with sabiki rigs- although the larger ones (mid sized) can really mess a sabiki up and have often caused anglers to spew colorful language when this happens! LOL The larger ones can be caught on a variety of lures and jigs including Gocha Plugs and Bubble Rigs. We catch them for live bait fishing anything from king mackerel to sharks- and have used small ones for a variety for fish including mahi and cobia! 









Despite their close similarities, juvenile Jack Crevalle are generally a little shorter / "thicker" than their hardtail cousin, have a little more blunt nose, and commonly a yellow color on their tail. They can often be caught on a wide variety of baits and lures and do not seem to be very finicky about what they eat- but normally feed on small baitfish and crustaceans. 








We refer to them as "Canal Tuna" and many call them "Jack Fish". I have heard my son talking about how they pick on tourists at the public piers telling them they are "Yellowfin" tunas (because of the distinct bright yellow anal fin). Most juvenile Jack Crevalle can be found in schools inshore along the Florida coast. Larger ones can be found in open water all over the Gulf of Mexico, but it is also very common to see schools of large ones boiling on baits in local bays and several in a group patrolling inshore in the later summer and fall months. 








Although the juveniles can be fun on lite tackle- if you hook into one of the larger monsters (averaging 18-20 lbs or so), be prepared for a wild ride! They are commonly referred to as "trash fish" by many.... because of the very bloody and strong flavor of their flesh, there are some cooks and chefs who have adapted to this unique fish and have managed to make some great dishes with it.
I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

If you see a really big one, try casting your favorite lure in front of it!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Joraca said:


> If you see a really big one, try casting your favorite lure in front of it!
> 
> And kiss it goodbye before you cast it .


----------

